# Can i post pictures from an iPHONE?



## OGKushman (Nov 30, 2009)

If so how?  

This thing is awesome! Now only if I can leave the computer out all together...


----------



## Mutt (Nov 30, 2009)

I would direct link them to you computer and not transmit photos from the phone over the air. It's just that data is linked to your phone account. I wouldn't do it.


----------

